# Dahuk city, Kurdistan of Iraq



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

I am also a Turk but I like Kurds very much. Many of my friends are Kurds and I have no problem with them. 

Furthermore, many Turkish Businessman help our Kurd brothers to develope their cities. I am very happy to introduce a fastly developing Kurdish city. Thank you Kurdistani. And please continue to send more and more photographs about Dohuk and other Kurdish cities.


----------



## messiah (Sep 11, 2002)

Just have a look at your posts and see who is the provocative one.I was called 2 times asshole,idiot,backward just because I told you my opinion, something which is related to the region I'm living in. I'll go then and leave you civilized people alone!


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

messiah said:


> Turks diserve this land becuase it was them who fought for this land it was them who build all hospitals,schools,infrastructure there. How can anyone require land because he is living within the borders of a country? What about el pais Vasco in Spain for example?There are more examples like that.3.000.000 turks are living in Germany can they requier for land?
> 
> I've never said kurds are not on the same level as turks.This is propaganda what you do here! They should have the same rights as origin citizens but they can't require for land!


I agree, in that case many countries would be devided into several smaller countries, which can't be good. (In case of Iraq though, I'm not against a Kurdish state there. Iraq has never been a united country after all).


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

"...For you it's okay that Kurds get their own land but you want Turkey to stay away from the EU..." (messiah) 

The membership of EU??? Who cares about it? 

Just Tayyip Erdogan and its companions care about this matter. All of Turkish People are against EU. Europe maybe need Turkey but Turkey don't need EU. I am asking a question to the other Turks in this thread; who care about the membership of EU?


----------



## Ozcan (Feb 4, 2005)

^^I do, I think it's beneficial for our democratic and economic progress. But it would certainly be better if we could accomplish this on our own, just like countries like South Korea...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

It is not about creating an independent Kurdistan, it is about discussion, tolerance and stopping spreading hateful and respectless remarks like yours, "messiah". The Basque are well protected and safe, the Austrians in Italy are, the Sami in Scandinavia are, the Bretons are, the the Slovenians in Austria are (at least supposed to be, a lot of shit going on in my country as well, I confess) but are the Kurds?

If your view reflects the thoughts of a majority of the Turkish people (which I hope it doesn't) and your government (which I believe it does), than (I stick to my point) don't expect to be welcome in a club that, among other reasons, was founded to form a unity that is proud of its differences and oughts to support every individual minority there is in a peaceful and more or less friendly atmosphere. So far it has worked, but only because European countries were democratically ready to respect minority rights. In our country, racist fundimentalists who send letter bombs to ethnic minority groups and their supporters are persecuted, not those who stand up against a nationalist belief that is kept alive by a state that tries to live up to ultra-nationalist principles of "Turkishness". 
You've got a long way to go.




How many inhabitants does Dahuk count and how does this compare to other Kurdish cities and towns?


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

To Ozcan; 

Democracy??? Oh nooo! Please be aware of realities. Democracy is only for white Frenchs, Germans, Dutchs, Spains or Italians in Europe. I don't need this kind of democracy at all. As for economy please don't be ridicule. Will we bear burden of millions of old and sick European citisens? Oh noo! Even its imagination is a nightmare for me.


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

Look at this Austrian! 

He have forgot Joerg Heider's victory in recent poll and existence of Austrian ultra rachist Adolph Hitler and come here to learn us tolerance and minority rights. I am just laughing for your senseless judgments.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

"Democracy is only for white Frenchs, Germans, Dutchs, Spains or Italians in Europe."

There is nothing to be responded to in this useless and sheerly wrong statement about Europe. I am speechless about your ignorant, biased and totally senseless view. 
Yes, I believe you are either envious or trying to feel good. Have you ever read European newspapers or heard of European countries that deny a minority the right to fly their own flag or throw writers into prison for insulting national identity? Has there been any case of election manipulation in a western European country? (I am NOT referring to Turkey) Is racism allowed under the coat of patriotism? 

WE have learnt our lesson. Time for you to learn yours.

YOU are ridiculous.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

5 points:

.)It is Jörg HAider,
.)he has not won an election since 1999,
.)it is AdolF Hitler, 
.)and it was him I was referring to when I mentioned "our dark past". It is this sense for my own country's history that puts me in the position I am in.
.) It was me who took to the streets, together with a thousand others to protest against the conservative, stinkingly-national government. 
And guess what? I was neither beaten up by the police, nor arrested for insulting "National Identity."


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

Turkey's Minister of Internal Affairs, Minister of Educations, Minister of Communication are all Kurds. The second and eight presidents of Turkey, Ismet Inonu and Turgut Ozal are also Kurds. The wife of our present prime minister Erdogan is a Kurd. Governors of more of 25 province are Kurds. Kurds are also a legal political party. And Turkish Parliament consists of more than 150 Kurds. (Total is 550) We like our Kurds brothers very very much. And except a very little minority, we have no problem with them. 

Please tell me about your minorities. I tell you the facts; Austria is a completely rachist nation about this matter. You can not learn us about minority rights. Shut up and sit down.


----------



## Andrew (Sep 11, 2002)

Will all of you please stop ruining what was a perfectly good picture thread about Dahuk city?



> Just have a look at your posts and see who is the provocative one.I was called 2 times asshole,idiot,backward just because I told you my opinion, something which is related to the region I'm living in. I'll go then and leave you civilized people alone!


I agree with you, others were being just as provocative, however you were the one who started this whole political debate which has no place in this thread. Also the fact that others were provocative does not give you the right to continue in the same way.
Please, unless you all have something to say about the photos or the city itself, take this discussion elsewhere. Thank you.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I am very sorry about my posts but I believe it was important to stand up to my pov for once. :bash: 
I will not do it again, I promise to the whole SSC community and I am looking forward to more great picture threads about Kurdistan and Turkey. :grouphug: 
I've transferred this shit to PMs.

:angel1:


----------



## Kurdistani (Feb 7, 2006)

PLEASE PEOPLE DO NUT TURN THIS THREAD INTO KURDISTAN TURKEY CONFLICT BECAUSE OF SOME MEMBERS.



*Cole* said:


> Don't be such an idiot, show some respect okey?? as a matter
> of fact 20% of turkish population are kurdish people. in the region there
> are some estimated 25 million kurds. For more info buy a january issue of
> national geographic.
> ...


Thank you for your nice remarks.
I will just ignore jealous Turks to ruin threads.
I didn't expect that this thread would be turned into a political one, or is 
this normal here?




Brett said:


> I like the baby blue building in the 3rd picture, looks cool.
> Dahuk looks very dry, opposite of the city which i currently live in. Try to
> ignore the haters on the board, most people are much more civil.


Colours are being used much in Kurdistan of Iraq houses right now. I like 
that building too.
Duhok is dry in the summer yes, but in spring it is very green, i can post 
pictures if you want.



LSyd said:


> thanks for the pics. unlike some racist assholes and morons, i
> love seeing pics of cities i've never heard of.
> 
> looks small but nice...kind of reminds me of pics i've seen of some of the
> cities in Montana, Wyoming or even smaller cities in California.


Duhok is a nice city, i visited it last year. the first pic is really nice.




ANDREW said:


> Great pics Kurdistani, it's great to see new photos,
> especially of places I don't know well, thanks for posting. Please ignore
> 'messiah' (as a Christian I wish he wouldn't distort the meaning of that
> word with his intolerent and provocative remarks), his remarks are not
> representative of the people here


Thank you, Dohuk is a nice city.
Messiah? I will ignore him
its funny that all people overhere have reacted decently to kurdish topics 
except for turkish members.



> I am also a Turk but I like Kurds very much. Many of my friends are
> Kurds and I have no problem with them.
> 
> Furthermore, many Turkish Businessman help our Kurd brothers to develope
> ...


Thank you, i hope that there are more people like you.




Towers said:


> kurds are really beautiful people, i dont understand why
> people hate them


thank you my brother, if only you knew what we have to go through.


AGAIN I CALL ON EVERYBODY TO IGNORE JEALOUS TURKISH MEMBERS IN THIS TOPIC AND IN 
FUTURE KURDISTAN TOPICS.


----------



## shurik (Sep 9, 2005)

kilgarvan said:


> To Ozcan;
> 
> Democracy??? Oh nooo! Please be aware of realities. Democracy is only for white Frenchs, Germans, Dutchs, Spains or Italians in Europe. I don't need this kind of democracy at all. As for economy please don't be ridicule. Will we bear burden of millions of old and sick European citisens? Oh noo! Even its imagination is a nightmare for me.


I already can imagine sick and tired Europen citizens, moving to Turkey, and applying for Turkish welfare :hahaha:


----------



## Kurdistani (Feb 7, 2006)

davidkunz/VIE said:


> How many inhabitants does Dahuk count and how does this compare to other Kurdish cities and towns?


Oh sorry I forgot.

Duhok has about 350.000 inhabitants. The capital of Iraqi Kurdistan has one million, and there are at least 2 other big cities in Iraqi Kurdistan.

I am taking Iraqi Kurdistan now, because that's the only Kurdish part where Kurdish people rule themselves. 


BTW:If people don't stop with politics I will react to


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

funny!


----------



## bunt_q (Jul 29, 2003)

messiah said:


> I am racist becaue I don't want my country and Iraq to give them any land!! That makes a racist? If so then I am proud to be one!
> This city looks nice to you?


Well, since *my* country happens to be in charge of Iraq at the moment, I say *we* give the Kurds some land for their country out of our occupied land. And while we're at it, if they want to fight Turkey a bit for a little more, why not? The Turks are fairly accustomed to killing Kurds to control a bit of land where not even many Turks live... so let's let them go at it and call it what it is - war between nations. Or the U.S. could just tell Turkey to give them a chunk or *we* will *take* it from them... I bet the Turkish government would fold quickly.

Ah, isn't it nice being a superpower 

(please note the sarcasm here)


----------



## Momo1435 (Oct 3, 2005)

Kurdistani said:


> What do you think?


It looks like a nice city, pretty decent for a city in Iraq nowadays. I think that most people in the West expect chaos in this part of the world. That is also fueled by stupid discussions that by stupid people that brutalize someones thread. So I hope that Dahuk can have some sustainable economic development. it has beautiful surroundings, there is potential!


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Tourism is still a dream in Iraq, but as you said, there is potential.


----------

